# Ephedrine question



## Azul (May 21, 2013)

I'm heading to Sweden and wanted to take Ephedrine with me, I will be travelling with only a carry on bag and that can be searched at the UK airport.

If they find the Ephedrine what is the consequences? Basically possession in the UK. Does it depend on the amount?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Losing the pills is one thing, getting arrested is another.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

You can buy 30mg from boots lol, so as long as each pill has around that you'll be fine


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Why not just buy some in the UK when you're here?


----------



## Azul (May 21, 2013)

I never knew you could buy Ephedrine in the UK, I don't live in the UK. Only flying from the UK to Sweden.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Azul said:


> I never knew you could buy Ephedrine in the UK, I don't live in the UK. Only flying from the UK to Sweden.


Yeah Chesteze is basically ephedrine


----------



## Azul (May 21, 2013)

The ones I have a 8mg, I'm in Canada and they're legal in Canada. So boarding the plane in Canada is no problem.

My concern was then boarding the next plane in the UK to Sweden. Can I bring them? Is there a limit on how many?

I won't have time between flights to go and buy some in the UK.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Decent ephedrine in uk is hard to come by in pure format!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Azul said:


> I'm heading to Sweden and wanted to take Ephedrine with me, I will be travelling with only a carry on bag and that can be searched at the UK airport.
> 
> If they find the Ephedrine what is the consequences? Basically possession in the UK. Does it depend on the amount?
> 
> ...


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

chest eze is pharma grade ephedrine 18mg of it and 30mg of caffiene you could get away with them but they will only let you buy 1 pack at a time with 9 tablets


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Go in several boots stores and buy of chesteeze a pack in each, simples  add in 150mg caffeine and a baby aspirin et voila.... ECA stack...


----------



## Azul (May 21, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Go in several boots stores and buy of chesteeze a pack in each, simples  add in 150mg caffeine and a baby aspirin et voila.... ECA stack...


Read above, I'm between planes, only in a UK airport and no time to visit any boots.

Nobody got the answer to am I allowed them on my possession in the UK and if so how many?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Azul said:


> Read above, I'm between planes, only in a UK airport and no time to visit any boots.
> 
> Nobody got the answer to am I allowed them on my possession in the UK and if so how many?


order some and get them shipped to where your staying thats really thebonly option if you cant buy them

you eill be fine with chest eze not to sure about kaizen ephedrine but you will probs be fine but chest eze youll have no problem with since its over the counter and then you can deny aknowledgement if you need to


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

They have a boots in some

Manchester airports aswell, although they'll only sell you one box of chesteze, it's not a banned drug so you'll be fine, I think it's only limited for the seller to stop people making meth with vast quantities


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Azul said:


> Read above, I'm between planes, only in a UK airport and no time to visit any boots.
> 
> Nobody got the answer to am I allowed them on my possession in the UK and if so how many?


Sorry I should've quoted @topdog as the reply was for his benefit


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Azul said:


> Read above, I'm between planes, only in a UK airport and no time to visit any boots.
> 
> Nobody got the answer to am I allowed them on my possession in the UK and if so how many?


What airport?

Boots is everywhere


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The issue here is that Ephedrine is a 'P' controlled substance and as such can only be sold to you in the presence of a licensed pharmacist - I believe the Boots at the airports don't have a pharmacy section, so no chesteze.

Given is is a pharmacist controlled compound the legality is misunderstood to say the least. So in the UK you are OK to possess it in quantities suitable for personal use, and also are currently OK to purchase it from a non-UK www site (see Century supplements - a UK-M Sponsor - or were last time I checked - based in Canada), but you can't purchase it from a UK WWW site legally. However I see this changing shortly, as the legality of purchasing prescription only medicines and P controlled substances is not defined rather than being fully legal. I expect this loophole to be closed sadly.

So the problem you have is that when you land if you have more than just a few on you and they do search your bag then if it is not clearly labelled then you will get it taken and you will be held until they can prove what it is. If it is labelled as Eph, then you may well still get it taken and you may be held as it is unlikely that the security will understand the legal status, and its probably on a list of 'stop' compounds. However if it was, say for arguments sake, in a Vitamin B6 container then who would know 

The bottom line is that it is a risk, not necessarily based on the actual legality of it, but on the understanding of the legality by the border security.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ephedrine is not illegal to posses in small quantities over here so you 'should' be OK.

be prepared for a little hassle though, considering its other uses.

^^ what he said basically lol


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

Azul said:


> I never knew you could buy Ephedrine in the UK, I don't live in the UK. Only flying from the UK to Sweden.


go on ebay buy 4/5 packs , combine with 200mg caffeine dependent if your a certified crackhead like me and add 75mg asprin and send it out, asprins optional.


----------

